# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Ակումբի անցուդարձ >  Նվիրում ենք ավատարներ

## Rhayader

4Moonlight :Love:

----------


## Viki

AngelPiso.jpg

----------


## Viki

AceAge3RUCreatiff.jpg Napo.jpg Mah.jpg YojikGexeckuhi.jpg
LoveEram.jpg

----------


## Moonlight

> 4Moonlight


Ուխ, ինչ լավն ա: Շնորհակալ եմ: :Love:

----------


## Արշակ

Էս էլ իմ կողմից :Wink: 
Ասում են, որ սա տիեզերքի իրական լուսանկար է։ Կոչվում է «Աստծո Աչք»։

----------

Jarre (20.09.2009)

----------


## Moonlight

Էս էլ իմերից: :Smile:

----------


## Esmeralda

> Էս էլ իմերից:


2-րդ ու 4-րդը շատ լավն էին...

----------


## Moonlight

Կարող եք օգտվել, մի ամաչեք... :Tongue:   :Wink:

----------

Enna Adoly (09.12.2013)

----------


## Արշակ

Խաղամոլների համար  :Wink:

----------

Jarre (20.09.2009)

----------


## Արշակ

Պարզ ու անմիջական մարդկանց համար  :Smile:

----------


## _DEATH_

Նվիրում եմ ավատարներ :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հատուկ ինձ համար :LOL:

----------

Enna Adoly (09.12.2013)

----------


## Arisol

Սյունեցիների համար՝ Խուստուփ սարի նկարներ

----------

Jarre (20.09.2009)

----------


## CactuSoul

Չգիտեմ՝ ինչու մտքովս անցավ, բայց որոշեցի այս ավատարը նվիրել Kita-ին: Իմ կարծիքով նրան կսազի:
Հուսով եմ՝ դուր կգա :Smile:  :

----------

Manya (18.06.2009)

----------


## spec

Միգուցե այսպես?
Ափսոս անիմացիոն gif-ը поддержка չի անւմ...

----------


## Smokie

Ես չգիտեի, որ Արտակը «խնձոր» չի սիրու՞մ: :Jpit:

----------


## Լեո

Նվիրվում է մարիօ-ին ))

----------

Mr. Annoying (16.05.2017), Smokie (21.05.2017), Անվերնագիր (18.05.2017), Հարդ (17.05.2017), մարիօ (17.05.2017), Ուլուանա (16.05.2017), Ռուֆուս (17.05.2017)

----------


## մարիօ

> Նվիրվում է մարիօ-ին ))


Վայ, ինչ լավն ա, շնորհակալ եմ շատ։ Իմ ամբողջ կյանքը մի նկարում ա :Hands Up:

----------

